# MC RIKTA  ""18 piges a peine""



## keyssie1 (27 Octobre 2004)

MC RIKTA , 18 ans, 

est originaire de paris, un rappeur issue du quartier de la Jonquière. Il débute le rap à l'age de 15ans et participe a divers projets tel que des mix-tapes, compiles ou autres&#8230; il a son actif plusieurs scène hip hop tel que des festivals hip hop, fêtes de quartier, fête de la musique, s'ajoute à cela plusieurs prestations radio tel que : Skyrock, Génération 88.2, France inter ou radio France Maghreb&#8230;. Aujourd'hui il débarque en force avec un E.P qui s'intitule « 18 piges à peine » un disque autoproduit. Des textes conscients et matures malgré son jeune age le tout étaler sur des prods originales et variés on y trouve une véritable richesse artistique aussi bien du point de vu musical que textuel. MC RIKTA jeune rappeur qui fera parler de lui par son talent. A suivre de très très près. 

le EP est prevu pour janvier 2005 



clik ici pour telcharger un extrait :

http://www.mcrikta.com/rikta/Dans-le-creux-de-l-oeil.mp3














WWW.MCRIKTA.COM


----------



## keyssie1 (27 Octobre 2004)

ya une ereur sur le lien :

clik ici pour telcharger un extrait :

http://www.mcrikta.com/rikta/sons/Dans-le-creux-de-l-oeil.mp3


----------



## bouba2775 (28 Octobre 2004)

bonjour...
si je px me permettre...on est sur une rubrique musique...certe...mais plutot dédié à "l'informatique musicale" qu'à de la publicité !!!!


----------



## Foguenne (28 Octobre 2004)

Vu l'âge de ce jeune homme, nous lui pardonnerons ce message un peu publicitaire.  

Je ne suis pas fan de rap mais ce morceau se laisse écouter.


----------



## Niconemo (28 Octobre 2004)

J'espère que ce n'est pas le mix final du EP quand même là (parce que "une véritable richesse artistique aussi bien du point de vu musical..."  hum ! ) mais les textes s'écoutent bien en effet. Sympa.


----------



## Bassman (28 Octobre 2004)

[mode critique]
Euh........... Y'a plus de boucle que ca dans garage band nan ??? 
Pasque le faux clavier playskool en gamme mineure toujours sur la même "melodie" (une mélodie existe a partir de 3 accords, et la on en a que 2).
L'originalité du morceau n'est pas non plus au taquet (ca me rappelle une chanson que j'avais entendu mais dont je ne connais pas le titre ni l'interprete).
Ce morceau rentre completement dans le style deja existant sans pourtant ammener de petites touches persos, un truc qui fait dire : "Tient c'est MC RIKTA ca !"
Je sais pas, ca peut être de vrais instruments en lieu et place des instruments playskool que tous les autres utilisent; un son plus caracteristique (un gros phazer sur la voix) enfin un truc qui permet de dire "lui il est different et ca s'entend"
[/mode critique]

Mais c'est pas mal du tout pour un petit jeune, la prod est propre.


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Octobre 2004)

ELIMINATION MASSIVE.C'est pas un groupe D ) c'est la solution que j'envisage pour nettoyer le paysage musical mondial.


----------



## Lo1911 (28 Octobre 2004)

Qu'on l'empale. (et la gars qui a fait la boucle de piano aussi).


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Octobre 2004)

Bon ! J'aime pas le rap ... mais, voix bien placée et texte bien fichu !  
Je reste sur ma faim d'un refrain qui viendrait casser un peu le rythme...
C'est vrai que les accords lancinants du piano énervent un peu, mais c'est probablement un rush !
Bref, une écoute agréable tout en me disant que, quand même, j'aurais bien voulu être capable de faire la même chose à son âge !!!
Sympa !!!!!


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Octobre 2004)

Lo a dit:
			
		

> Qu'on l'empale. (et la gars qui a fait la boucle de piano aussi).


----------



## guytantakul (28 Octobre 2004)

Bassou, un phaser sur la voix ?
Même sa mère, elle va vomir !


----------



## Bassman (28 Octobre 2004)

Ben je parlais d'un truc qui donne une caracteristique clairement identifiable , j'ai pas trouvé plus bourrin qu'un bon gros phazer


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Octobre 2004)

Au pilori !!!

Le goudron et les plumes !!

Faut faire un exemple !


----------



## Bassman (28 Octobre 2004)

Ca se zip ca non ??


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

>



 :mouais: Si Lo arrive à faire rire le Sonny, me voila bien main'nant ! :mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Octobre 2004)

Toi, tu tombes le futal !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2004)

j'ai décidé d'arrêter l'écoute au moment où il dit "le son monte comme une pute lors d'une tournante".   :mouais: 

Le ton est le même que tous les rappeurs qui déversent une prose nauséabonde. J'ai écouté pas mal de rap (il y a 4 ou 5 ans - Arsenik surtout) : c'était bien plus talentueux que ça. 

Je suis déçu.:sleep:


----------



## Juste en passant (28 Octobre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> ...Le ton est le même que tous les rappeurs qui déversent une prose nauséabonde. ....


C'est malheureuseùent leur réalité aussi qu'ils décrivent, non ?


----------



## jeanba3000 (28 Octobre 2004)

Hum, Sonnyboy, le rap, en tant qu'abraseur, tu devrais pourtant aimer, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> C'est malheureuseùent leur réalité aussi qu'ils décrivent, non ?


mon message ne disait pas que ça.

Arsenick (et d'autres du Secteur A) racontaient des trucs tout aussi violents et sombres, dans un style plus ......enfin moins....enfin tu vois.


----------



## Lo1911 (28 Octobre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> C'est malheureuseùent leur réalité aussi qu'ils décrivent, non ?


Quelle réalité ? Le rap français est d'une nullité affligeante, et ce morceau est encore au-dessous de la moyenne déja pas brillante. Encore un qui ne fait qu'aligner une série de clichés misérables et qui croit que c'est suffisant pour en faire un texte de prose. 
Aucun rapport avec une quelconque réalité intime, c'est un chapellet de lieux communs qui sont le fond de commerce de toute cette sous-culture pour adolescents trépanés. Des formules toutes faites, des phrases mille fois entendues, aucun soupçon de personnalité ou d'inventivité.
Ce rap-là, c'est comme le tunning ou la pub sur NRJ, c'est vulgaire, vide et sans aucun intérêt artistique.
Pas de bol en ce moment c'est ma période de ré-écoute de NWA, ONYX, House Of Pain ou Public Enemy, ça aide pas !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2004)

Lo a dit:
			
		

> Quelle réalité ? Le rap français est d'une nullité affligeante, et ce morceau est encore au-dessous de la moyenne déja pas brillante. Encore un qui ne fait qu'aligner une série de clichés misérables et qui croit que c'est suffisant pour en faire un texte de prose.
> Aucun rapport avec une quelconque réalité intime, c'est un chapellet de lieux communs qui sont le fond de commerce de toute cette sous-culture pour adolescents trépanés. Des formules toutes faites, des phrases mille fois entendues, aucun soupçon de personnalité ou d'inventivité.
> Ce rap-là, c'est comme le tunning ou la pub sur NRJ, c'est vulgaire, vide et sans aucun intérêt artistique.
> Pas de bol en ce moment c'est ma période de ré-écoute de NWA, ONYX, House Of Pain ou Public Enemy, ça aide pas !


sans oublier les excellentissimes Cypress Hill (Tequila Sunrise.....c'était bon ça).


----------



## Bassman (28 Octobre 2004)

Lo a dit:
			
		

> Quelle réalité ? Le rap français est d'une nullité affligeante, et ce morceau est encore au-dessous de la moyenne déja pas brillante. Encore un qui ne fait qu'aligner une série de clichés misérables et qui croit que c'est suffisant pour en faire un texte de prose.
> Aucun rapport avec une quelconque réalité intime, c'est un chapellet de lieux communs qui sont le fond de commerce de toute cette sous-culture pour adolescents trépanés. Des formules toutes faites, des phrases mille fois entendues, aucun soupçon de personnalité ou d'inventivité.
> Ce rap-là, c'est comme le tunning ou la pub sur NRJ, c'est vulgaire, vide et sans aucun intérêt artistique.
> Pas de bol en ce moment c'est ma période de ré-écoute de NWA, ONYX, House Of Pain ou Public Enemy, ça aide pas !


 
Lo, je t'aime :love: :love:


PS : Désolé Lorna


----------



## Juste en passant (28 Octobre 2004)

Je te trouve dur, Lo.


Connais-tu "La rumeur" (La Rue Meurt... ), par exemple ? Et puis Tigrou en a citer aussi des corrects, non ?
Que SkyRap soit venu foutre sa m###, soit. mais ça n'empêche pas que d'autres existent et poussent leur art d'une façon louable, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Je te trouve dur, Lo.
> 
> 
> Connais-tu "La rumeur" (La Rue Meurt... ), par exemple ? Et puis Tigrou en a citer aussi des corrects, non ?
> Que SkyRap soit venu foutre sa m###, soit. mais ça n'empêche pas que d'autres existent et poussent leur art d'une façon louable, non ?


oui c'est vrai ; on notera la Brigade (les parisiens ont tous vu les flyers et autocollants dans toutes les stations de métro il y a quelques années) qui a su rester loin des supermarchés (ce qui n'a pas été le cas du 113 par exemple : bonjour l'horreur le dernier single avec Magic System). Pourtant j'ai toujours cette impression que les ricains east et west coast font mieux (en tout cas la rivalité entre l'est et l'ouest chez eux est plus productive que celle entre Paris et Marseille chez nous).


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Octobre 2004)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> Hum, Sonnyboy, le rap, en tant qu'abraseur, tu devrais pourtant aimer, non ?



J'ai bien sur pas écouté le bordel, vu que j'en ai strictement rien à foutre, par contre en lisant le post d'avant, je découvre les textes, et là pour moi c'est trés simple :

- Censure et...
- Foyer éducatif fermé (bien fermé)

Et là je plaisante pas du tout, vraiment pas du tout.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> "le son monte comme une pute lors d'une tournante".   :mouais:


je crois que tu voulais parler de ça Sonny, non ?


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Octobre 2004)

ouaip...


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Octobre 2004)

Pour ce genre de comportement, j'ai des élans staliniens qui remontent...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Pour ce genre de comportement, j'ai des élans staliniens qui remontent...


moi c la gerbe qui remonte.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> moi c la gerbe qui remonte.


mais on va pas tirer sur l'ambulance


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Octobre 2004)

Si c'est la seule solution, moi j'ai rien contre...

Y a toujours un peu de déchet...c'est normal...


----------



## guytantakul (28 Octobre 2004)

En plus il suffit de viser la croix rouge, trop fastoche !


----------



## guytantakul (28 Octobre 2004)

Guytan, 38 ans à peine... et l'impression d'en avoir 3 !
Pipi caca - pipi caca - prout et tout ça - tout ça !

T'as vu, hein ? Pas mal , non ?


----------



## jeanba3000 (28 Octobre 2004)

Moi je vois surtout que personne n'a percuté à mon petit jeu de mots crétin, enfin bon, tout le monde n'a peut-être pas le troisième degré de série ?


----------



## nato kino (28 Octobre 2004)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> Moi je vois surtout que personne n'a percuté à mon petit jeu de mots crétin, enfin bon, tout le monde n'a peut-être pas le troisième degré de série ?



Il préfère le papier de verre à la lime, c'est pour ça.  :rateau:


----------



## guytantakul (28 Octobre 2004)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> Moi je vois surtout que personne n'a percuté à mon petit jeu de mots crétin, enfin bon, tout le monde n'a peut-être pas le troisième degré de série ?



Ben en vérité, on a pas osé


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Octobre 2004)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> Moi je vois surtout que personne n'a percuté à mon petit jeu de mots crétin, enfin bon, tout le monde n'a peut-être pas le troisième degré de série ?



Abraser - Rap...

C'est vrai que ça valait la peine d'être relevé...

C'est tellement merveilleux, tu fais du rap toi non ?


----------



## guytantakul (28 Octobre 2004)

Mc Rikta, jolie fleur - eud' vaja !
Yenv sédan ! Yenv néddo des smacckos !

Rhhâ, j'ai loupé ma vocation, moi


----------



## Bassman (28 Octobre 2004)

Vi un rappeur (et sans reproche ??) hors paire (de nichons)


----------



## guytantakul (28 Octobre 2004)

Naaan, je suis originaire de Fez, le rapper de Fez


----------



## Bassman (28 Octobre 2004)

Ca aurait pu etre de Forsse : le rappeur de Forsse
Et là tu pouvais ecrire des textes anti flics


----------



## guytantakul (28 Octobre 2004)

Essayons :
un flic c'est comme un bic 4 couleurs, pas aut-chose !
rouge quand y tente sa cause
noir quand y fait sa pause
vert quand y goute ma prose
bleu quand j'y mets sa dose !

Tu vois, pas de pet, je suis le roi de la trousse d'écolier


----------



## guytantakul (28 Octobre 2004)

Bon, j'y vais, ma mère m'appelle pour manger ! 
À demain les copains


----------



## Bassman (28 Octobre 2004)

Seches bien les cours main-2 man


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Lo, je t'aime :love: :love:
> 
> 
> PS : Désolé Lorna



Si, comme il m'a semblé comprendre, tu n'es pas une nana (blonde à forte poitrine) ... pas de problème !


----------



## Bassman (28 Octobre 2004)

Rassures toi petite (c'est affectif et non un jugement) Lorna, c'etait pour exprimer mon accord avec les propos de ta moitié


----------



## Le Gognol (28 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Si, comme il m'a semblé comprendre, tu n'es pas une nana (blonde à forte poitrine) ... pas de problème !


Faut faire gaffe il est quand même partiellement blond et sa poitrine, toutes proportions gardées, est tout de même généreuse.  :love:

'+


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Rassures toi petite (c'est affectif et non un jugement) Lorna, c'etait pour exprimer mon accord avec les propos de ta moitié



Dis Bassman rassure-moi j'ai l'air si idiote que ça ?   








 :hein: 





 ouais bon ça va j'ai compris !  :mouais: 



 mais j'avis compris Bassman !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2004)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Faut faire gaffe il est quand même partiellement blond et sa poitrine, toutes proportions gardées, est tout de même généreuse.  :love:
> 
> '+



Une photo ?    j'aime bien juger par _moi-même_ !   

Et dis pas que tu n'as pas d'appareil photo !  :hein:


----------



## woulf (28 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Si, comme il m'a semblé comprendre, tu n'es pas une nana (blonde à forte poitrine) ... pas de problème !



En fait le vrai nom de Bassman c'est Miss bassounette blondasse poufiasse à forte mais tombante poitrine, qui fait croire sur macgé qu'elle est un jeune homme presque bien sous tous rapports...

Tout ça pour pas se faire embêter par les garçons qui sont parfois un peu collants, on ne citera pas de noms mais ils se reconnaitront...

Bref, Miss Bassounnette est une rappeuse à 2 cents, elle n'est pas fut fut mais qu'est ce qu'elle est chiiiante, m'enfin on la supporte. 

Tu as donc compris Lorna qu'il faut se méfier de la trollesse camouflée...


----------



## Sarga (28 Octobre 2004)

Ca me fait penser à Michou (le petit rappeur Belge, pas l'autre Michou  ).
Et c'est pas forcment sympathique comme comparaison


----------



## Foguenne (28 Octobre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> j'ai décidé d'arrêter l'écoute au moment où il dit "le son monte comme une pute lors d'une tournante".   :mouais:
> 
> Le ton est le même que tous les rappeurs qui déversent une prose nauséabonde. J'ai écouté pas mal de rap (il y a 4 ou 5 ans - Arsenik surtout) : c'était bien plus talentueux que ça.
> 
> Je suis déçu.:sleep:



J'ai même pas capté, j'ai écouté en lisant les news d'ipodgeneration.  ça doit être pour ça.   

Ralala, folle jeunesse.


----------



## Lo1911 (29 Octobre 2004)

Il y a pire que le mauvais rappeur français, il y a l'abominable rappeur québécois. C'est tellement incroyable que je penchais pour un fake, mais non, c'est un vrai...   
http://exposemag.ca/newversion/goodies/roiheenok/roiheenok.html


----------



## guytantakul (29 Octobre 2004)

Du pur délire, ce truc ! J'y retourne !
J'ai commencé par la séquence 4, j'ai failli pisser de rire. 
Les autres sont moins bonnes, mais avec la 4...


----------



## Lo1911 (29 Octobre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Du pur délire, ce truc ! J'y retourne !
> J'ai commencé par la séquence 4, j'ai failli pisser de rire.
> Les autres sont moins bonnes, mais avec la 4...


Ne pas oublier :
http://www.roiheenok.com
C'est une longue séquence qui rend le personnage tout à fait mythique.   

J'edite pour signaler aux plus pressés, que le meilleur de la sequence est un clip maison filmé en appartement) avec deux gusses fabuleux, dont un habillé en rouge tellement mauvais que c'en est à hurler de rire. Ecoutez bien les paroles, c'est du grand.  :rateau:


----------



## Foguenne (29 Octobre 2004)

Lo a dit:
			
		

> Il y a pire que le mauvais rappeur français, il y a l'abominable rappeur québécois. C'est tellement incroyable que je penchais pour un fake, mais non, c'est un vrai...
> http://exposemag.ca/newversion/goodies/roiheenok/roiheenok.html



on atteint des sommets avec la séquence 4 .


----------



## Foguenne (29 Octobre 2004)

Lo a dit:
			
		

> Ne pas oublier :
> http://www.roiheenok.com
> C'est une longue séquence qui rend le personnage tout à fait mythique.
> 
> J'edite pour signaler aux plus pressés, que le meilleur de la sequence est un clip maison filmé en appartement) avec deux gusses fabuleux, dont un habillé en rouge tellement mauvais que c'en est à hurler de rire. Ecoutez bien les paroles, c'est du grand.  :rateau:



Du bonheur, rien que du bonheur.       

J'en pleure encore.  

La vie est belle.  

"T'entends jeune gaillard, t'entends jeune Parisien."


----------



## nato kino (29 Octobre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> on atteint des sommets avec la séquence 4 .



Ha ben vi, l'hydroponik bien sûr !!    :mouais:


----------



## nato kino (29 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ha ben vi, l'hydroponik bien sûr !!    :mouais:



Il est quand même très « aware » le roi heenok !!      

« Ça va leur prendre du temps pour tout comprendre qu'est-ce que je dis, mais après un couple de fois, quand sont blazed...
C'est quelque chose qui grow sur toi... »

C'est bon maintenant Jean-Claude, on t'a reconnu, tu peux enlever ta casquette !!     :love:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ha ben vi, l'hydroponik bien sûr !!  :mouais:


ahhhh oui l'hydroponik, _c'est clair jeune, t'entends ???_





Il veut qu'on consulte l'ORL ou quoi, le big boss des caribous ?


----------



## guytantakul (29 Octobre 2004)

Sa pauvre mère devait être sourde. Il a pris cette habitude depuis longtemps, ça se sent  

Et le clip dans l'appart, c'est vrai qu'il tue ! Vive la vie, comme dit Foguenne, de nous apporter de tels spectacles !


----------



## nato kino (29 Octobre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> "T'entends jeune gaillard, t'entends jeune Parisien."



:rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (29 Octobre 2004)

Ben en tous cas moi ca m'a convaincu!







J'arrete la drogue!


----------



## Bassman (29 Octobre 2004)

Moi j'adore la sequence 4 ou l'aut con (celui qui parle pas) prend des pose de manequin R'n'B en arriere plan

Il me fait encore plus rire que machin


----------



## guytantakul (29 Octobre 2004)

Un fait étrange qui m'a toujours marqué chez les rappeurs, c'est leur propension à jouer à chi-fu-mi (pierre-papier-ciseaux) en solitaire et à toujours sortir "ciseaux" des deux mains, les entraînant dans un éternel match nul


----------



## Bassman (29 Octobre 2004)

Bien observé mon guytan préféré :love:


----------



## keyssie1 (30 Octobre 2004)

vous etes allé trop loin , vraiment des ouf ya pas d otre mot pour justifié tous ca , c juste un petit son mais bon ! j espere kil vous a plu en tou K !!!!

peace a tous


----------



## Pitchoune (31 Octobre 2004)

keyssie1 a dit:
			
		

> vous etes allé trop loin , vraiment des ouf ya pas d otre mot pour justifié tous ca , c juste un petit son mais bon ! j espere kil vous a plu en tou K !!!!
> 
> peace a tous



Ben, t'as pas bien lu les messages? On a ADORE!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2004)

keyssie1 a dit:
			
		

> vous etes allé trop loin , vraiment des ouf ya pas d otre mot pour justifié tous ca , c juste un petit son mais bon ! j espere kil vous a plu en tou K !!!!
> 
> peace a tous


moi ça m'a bien plus   pour la peine je t'en mets une 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(chez nous ça veut dire bienvenue  ).

P.S. : celui qui va trop loin c'est le 'king' Heenok, t'entends jeune ?


----------

